# ماتت بسبب هذا المنتدى؟



## yousteka (2 نوفمبر 2008)

صدقوني ماتت بسبب هذا المنتدى ...






























كان يوماً عصيباً عليها وعلي في ذلك اليوم








































عندما كانت واقفه تراقب المنتدى ... دون ان تعرفه

























ذلك المنتدى الذي قد اتحفنا بأقلام كتابه الجميله




















ومواضيعه المثيره































































ذلك المنتدى الذي عشقناه ولم نفارقه حتى اصبحنا يومياً نمر به ونتنافس في الكتابة في مواضيعه






























مما جذب الكثير والكثير من الاشخاص كي يقطفوا من ثماره وينهلوا من مناهله الجميلة


























حتى جاء ذاك اليوم






















كانت معي



















تتصفح معي المنتدى


























ووالله لو كنت أدري لأبعدتها فوراً من مكان الخطر



























ولكن قدر الله ما شاء فعل





















فأثناء كتابتي لأحد مواضيعي في هذا المنتدى























حدث مالم يكن في الحسبان





















تسرعت



















نعم تسرعت



















وضغط على زر إنتر وهي واقفة عليه




































تلك النمله المسكينة اللتي لم تتحمل ضغطت إصبعي فماتت في الحال

تعيشو وتاكلو غيرها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*قطعتي نفسي حرام عليكي يابنتي

ده كله عشان النمله 

عشان تعرفوا انكم مفتريات 

مرسي يا يويو

ومردودالك​*


----------



## remon_fans (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*تعليقة جامدة :smil8:، 
مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*​


----------



## aymanfree (2 نوفمبر 2008)

معلش يا بنتى الباقيا فى حيااااااااتك وياا ريت تقوليلنا العزا فيييييييين هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى على الموضوع الجميييييييل دة وربنا يسمحك ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## yousteka (3 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *قطعتي نفسي حرام عليكي يابنتي
> 
> ده كله عشان النمله
> 
> ...




نفسي اعرف انت ليه يا مايكل واخد موقف حاد من بنات المنتدى_صدقني احنا طيبين خالص_

وبعدين شيفاك مش زعلان على النملة رغم انها ماتت في حادثة باشعة

عموما مرسي كتير يا باشا

نورت بجد

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (3 نوفمبر 2008)

remon_fans قال:


> *تعليقة جامدة :smil8:،
> مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*​




مرسي يا ريمون

تعيش وتاخد غيرها

نورت بجد

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (3 نوفمبر 2008)

aymanfree قال:


> معلش يا بنتى الباقيا فى حيااااااااتك وياا ريت تقوليلنا العزا فيييييييين هههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكرا ليكى على الموضوع الجميييييييل دة وربنا يسمحك ههههههههههههههههههههههه




مرسي كتير ليك يا ايمن

عموما العزاء خلص _اصلك جاي متاخر_

بس هبقى اقولك ميعاد الاربعين

نورت بجد يا باشا

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## sony_33 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*ذنب هذة النملة فى رقبتك





 وبعدين دى ب3 رؤس
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*​


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اولا موضوعك جميل 
بس حياتك فى خطر
الرجالة هيخدوا بالطار
توقعى اقتحام حجرتك بنمل ملثم عشان محدش يتعرف عليه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## twety (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*وانا شكلى هقتل حد تانى*

*وبرضه بسبب المنتدى*

*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت يا يوستيكا فى الاربعين تعملى دعاوى بقى هههههههههه شكرا


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

_اللة يسامحك _
_فداكي يا يويو النملة _
_ومكنش لا زم كل دة_
_موضوع جميل_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يرحمها ​


----------



## rana1981 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه وانا مبارح قتلت دبانة وعملنالها عزا هون بالشغل​*


----------



## yousteka (6 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *ذنب هذة النملة فى رقبتك
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مرسي كتيررررر جدا يا سوني

بس النملة الفقيدة كانت اصغر من دي شوية

نورررررررررررررت بجد

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (6 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> اولا موضوعك جميل
> بس حياتك فى خطر
> الرجالة هيخدوا بالطار
> توقعى اقتحام حجرتك بنمل ملثم عشان محدش يتعرف عليه
> ...





متخفش يا مينا مكربة البيت كله ببيروسول

وعاملة احتيطاتي الامنية

مرسي لردك الجميل ده

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (6 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *وانا شكلى هقتل حد تانى*
> 
> *وبرضه بسبب المنتدى*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههه*






تقصدي مين يا تويتي؟

لو أنا براحتك خالص

بس بجد نورررررررتي ياقمر

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> ياريت يا يوستيكا فى الاربعين تعملى دعاوى بقى هههههههههه شكرا







حاضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر يا شادي

وانشاء الله هتبقى اول المدعوين

فجهز نفسك من دلوقتي

نورررررت يا باشـــــــــا

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (6 نوفمبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> _اللة يسامحك _
> _فداكي يا يويو النملة _
> _ومكنش لا زم كل دة_
> _موضوع جميل_​





مرسي يا لوقا

نوررررررت بجد

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## yousteka (6 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يرحمها ​




مرسي ياكوكو

ما اردلكيش في حاجة وحشـــة

نوررررررررررتي ياقمر

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## yousteka (6 نوفمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه وانا مبارح قتلت دبانة وعملنالها عزا هون بالشغل​*






هههههههههههه


خلاص يا رنا نعمل الاربعين بتاعهم هما الاتنين مع بعض

ونعزم كل الصراصير اقاربهم

نورررررررررررررررررررررررتي ياقمر

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## twety (7 نوفمبر 2008)

> تقصدي مين يا تويتي؟
> 
> لو أنا براحتك خالص
> 
> ...


 
*اوعى تفهمينى صح ياقمر*
*هههههههههههه*

*ده انتى حبيبتى *


----------



## tamer_desh2007 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اخىالعزيز انتا عارف انا كنت افتكر ايه  ان هتقول الخاطيه متت من اجل هذا المنتدى كنت هفرح جدا افتكر من كتر قراتك فى كلم الله تم قتل الخاطيه على العموم مرسى على الموضع الهيل صلى من اجلى انا الخاطى


----------



## dark_angel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*البقاء لله و ربنا يجعلها اخر الاحزان  بس عندى نصيحة ليكى اوعى تقولى لحد تانى على الحكاية لحسن يبلغوا عنك لان دى جريمة  قتل*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*الله يرحمها كانت نملة بنت حلال وليها مشاركات عظيمة افتقدناها حقيقى بس كفاية انها سبتك لينا تكملى مسيرتها يا يوستيكا هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## يوستيكا (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اي يا يوكي ده كله حررررررررررررررررررررررررررررام عليكي يابنتي قطعتي قلبي

و بعد كل ده يحصل و انا معرفيش يا قمر طب قوليلي اعزيكي علي العموم مردوده في نمله تانيه 

ههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههه


الحمدلله كونت عارف 

كده بردو 

ثانكس 

وتسلم ايدك  وربنا يعوض تعب ومحبتك لينا
​


----------



## مريم12 (17 أبريل 2009)

*ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

*ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------












اليكم القصه بالتفصيل ......



فى اثناء دخولى الى المنتدى وكلى حماس ورغبه فى الاطلاع على كل ماهو جديد........






وزي ما انتو عارفين طبعا منتدي جميل ولطيف وفيه كل جديد وفيه اعضاء عسولين



مش بس كده ومشرفين جماااااااااال جدا


المهم مش ده موضوعنا خالص بلاش رغي



وزي ماقلتلكم من شوية كنت بطلع كده علي المنتدي الي حصل فجأة.........




فجأة لقيتها قدامي يااااااااااااااااااااااه



اعمل ايه خفت طبعا 




اترعبت



فكرت اعمل ايه اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





قلت الحل الوحيد اني اموتها 





سامحني يارب



طب قولولي كنت اعمل ايه؟


اسيبها يعني؟



ده كان الحل الوحيد



كنت مندمجة جدا في المنتدي وهي واقفالي علي لوحة المفاتيح بالتحديد علي (enter)




دوست عليه وموتها


موتها




موتها




ذنبهاا ايه النملة المسكينة دي ان المنتدي ده حلو اوووووووووي ومش عايزة حاجة تعطلني عنه​*


----------



## fouad78 (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

مش بس حرام ده إجرام كمان هههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا مريم سلام ونعمة​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

_هههههههههههههه له له ....يا حرام ....هههههههه​_


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

*ههههههههههههه*
*الغريبة انى بكون فاهم انها خدعة *
*ومع ذلك بقرئها*
*ياترى هاد عيب مين*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا اكتير لها البسمة  الخفيفة*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

هههههههههههههههههههه

قوية 

مشكووووووووووووورة يا مريم


----------



## مريم12 (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

*ميررررسى لمرورك الجميل يافؤاد*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

*ميررررررررسى لمرورك الرائع مسيحية و اعتز*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

*ميررررررسى لمرورك الجميل يا come with me*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## مريم12 (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

*ميررررررسى لمرورك الرائع يا كليمو*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## muheb (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

حرام عليكي موتيه ليه


----------



## zama (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد مقلب حلو


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

*معلش يا موهيب ما هى برضه نرفزتنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرررررررسى على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

*ميررررررررررررسى يا مينا
وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

*ايه القوة دي ليه الجبروت ده
طب قوللي العزا في اي حفرة علشان نعمل الواجب ههههههههههههه
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
كل سنة وانتي طيبة​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

العزا امتي لو سمحتي؟​


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

*و انتى طيبة يا روكا
هبقى اكتب العنوان المرة الجاية 
صدقونى يا جماعة معرفش انها مهمة كده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميررررررررررررررررررسى لمرورك يا روكا
و ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ماتت بسبب المنتدى (لأ كده حرام)*

*بس بقى يا بيشو و ركز معايا علشان متهوش
امشى 10 خطوات احود يمين وامشى5 خطوات تانين هتلاقى الحفرة تحت رجلك اليمين و خللللللللى بالك اليمين وادنى حزرتك يا بيشو               و ده بالنسبة للعنوان
اما بالنسبة للوقت فهو الساعة 4 الفجر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميررررررسى لمرورك يا بيشو
و ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------

